# Cycle routes 78 and 7 - any suggestions for decent coffee?



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi All

Hoping to tap into the collective wisdom of the group;

I will shortly be starting an epic cycling journey through Scotland; NCR78 Campbeltown to Inverness and then NCR7 back down to Glasgow.

If anyone knows of hidden gems of coffee oases en route then please let me know.

Thanks in advance.


----------

